# Eduard 1/48 Royal Class Fw 190A-8/R2.....?



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Looking at the instruktions for this kit and the kit itself, makes me wonder, can you build both a "normal" A-8 AND an A-8/R2?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 30, 2009)

If ur talking about building 2 seperate models, Im sure the answer is no....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just curious, since it has two different lower wings, four upper wings and six fuselage halves....


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 30, 2009)

What???

Sounds to me like u can build both then, if the parts allow it.... Nice kit, how much did that run u???


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2009)

If I were you I would assemble both variants.Of course if there would be possibility of making other nice replics but of much different types I would follow that as well. It would depend on markings and camo schemes only.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 30, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Looking at the instruktions for this kit and the kit itself, makes me wonder, can you build both a "normal" A-8 AND an A-8/R2?




The answer is yes.


But most importantly, did you get your bit of real Fw 190 with the kit? 


There's a lovely model of an Eduard Fw 190 "Blue 13" in a magazine that Wojtek sent me, a super detailed wonder. If I had a scanner I'd show you it but it might put you off.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> What???
> 
> Sounds to me like u can build both then, if the parts allow it.... Nice kit, how much did that run u???



Can't remember Brother. I bought it when it just came out, when it was cheaper....



Wurger said:


> If I were you I would assemble both variants.Of course if there would be possibility of making other nice replics but of much different types I would follow that as well. It would depend on markings and camo schemes only.



I'm looking to do a "normal" or standard A-8 and an A-8/R2, both "13's" of course!  Just looking through my "13" list in my thread to figure out which one to do....



Maximowitz said:


> The answer is yes.
> 
> But most importantly, did you get your bit of real Fw 190 with the kit?
> 
> There's a lovely model of an Eduard Fw 190 "Blue 13" in a magazine that Wojtek sent me, a super detailed wonder. If I had a scanner I'd show you it but it might put you off.



I sure did get a piece of R-E-A-L Fw 190! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2009)

Concerning A-8 I suggest making Dahl's Blue13.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

His is one of the machines that I'm looking at Wojtek. Will see what else floats around....


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 30, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Concerning A-8 I suggest making Dahl's Blue13.





Er.. you want to send him that magazine with the "Blue 13" you sent me?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2009)

No I don't , the floor is yours..


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 30, 2009)

Fu*k Dahl and his crates Jan, the guy claimed others victories, even when sittin on the ground....

I dont have as much respect for him as I do for MANY other brave kids that wore 13's on their hides..... Be creative....


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 30, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Fu*k Dahl and his crates Jan, the guy claimed others victories, even when sittin on the ground....
> 
> I dont have as much respect for him as I do for MANY other brave kids that wore 13's on their hides..... Be creative....




Possibly so, but we are talking model builds here... um, there must be someone with a scanner who can show this jaw-dropper of a model?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Fu*k Dahl and his crates Jan, the guy claimed others victories, even when sittin on the ground....
> 
> I dont have as much respect for him as I do for MANY other brave kids that wore 13's on their hides..... Be creative....



Have a few that I'd like to do. Looking at those on the MIA/KIA list put together here with "13's". Just a question to find profiles to work from "13's" or not, just to get an idea of the camouflage and the style on the "13". I'm sure that it's plenty other floating around that would be interesting....8)



Maximowitz said:


> Possibly so, but we are talking model builds here... um, there must be someone with a scanner who can show this jaw-dropper of a model?


Trying to put me off already old chap?


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 30, 2009)

God forbid... Whooahh..hang on where's the Bf 110 bulid first?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright, alright......do the '110 first!  Need some ideas for a ZG1 G-2 then.  IF I'm not doing the *S9+FN*....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Looking at the instruktions for this kit and the kit itself, makes me wonder, can you build both a "normal" A-8 AND an A-8/R2?



You sure can! got one myself You got enough to make 2 complete kits...with some variations!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2009)

Then we'll have to find a "13" A-8 and a "13" A-8/R2...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Then we'll have to find a "13" A-8 and a "13" A-8/R2...!



"13" A-8 that's the easy one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well son, we do have these A-8's and A-8/R2's......

02/01/45: Uffz. Josef Hener, 7. (St.)/JG 4 FW 190 A-8/R2, Wk. Nr. 682667, "yellow 13", combat, near Hagenau - Weissenburg, MIA. 
25/08/44: Lt. Hans Schwarz, 6./JG 6 Fw 190 A-8, Wk. Nr. 171522, "Black 13", combat with P-38 near La Fère, MIA.
28/09/44: Uffz. Alfons Distelmeier, 3./JG 11 Fw 190 A-8, Wk. Nr.173038, "Yellow 13", near Arnhem - Nijmegen, MIA.
27. 09. 44 Lt Horst Preschel, 7.Sturm/JG4, Fw 190A-8/R2, Wk. Nr. 681290, "Yellow 13", shot down wounded.
19.12.44 Gefr. Karl Hagemann, 6.Sturm/JG 4, Fw 190A-8/R8, Wk. Nr. 682319, "Black 13", shot down in air combat over Wispertal wounded. 

....and these.,

Uffz Noack Brunno, 15/JG-54 (9/44), Fw 190A-8 Wk. Nr. 732094 "Yellow 13" (lost KIA)., 

_KIA 29 September, 1944, while in 15 Staffel, in aerial combat with a Spitfire 3 km south of Xanten. Shot down with wounds while in 12 Staffel, on 6 August, 1944 over Map Quadrant 12179. His first known victory, a Soviet Il-2 on 18 February, 1944. A 2nd, a LaGG-3 on 8 March, 1944. Nos. 3 4, an Il-2 and a Yak-9 on 16 May, 1944. Nos. 5 6, a Pe-2 and an La-5 on 30 May, 1944. A 7th, an La-5 on 5 June, 1944. Nos. 8 9, a Yak-9 and an Il-2 on 8 July, 1944. A 10th, a Yak-9 on 14 July, 1944. An 11th, a Yak-9 on 15 July, 1944. Nos. 12 13, both Yak-9's on 21 July, 1944. Nos. 14 15, both Yak-9's on 5 August, 1944. Nos. 16 thru 19, Four P-39's on 6 August, 1944. Alternate spelling: Nowak._

Uffz Rudolf Pätzold, 3/JGr-10, Fw 190A-8 Wk. Nr. 732177 "Black 13" (lost KIC)., KIC 15 February, 1945 in "Black 13", crashing by Perlberg due to engine failure.

LT Rudolf "Rudi" Rademacher, 1/Erg/JG-1 (8/44) aka JGr-Nord, Fw 190A-8 Werk# 350193 "White 13"(lost)., 

_10 Bombers. 8 at Sagan Germany. Over 500 missions. 90 victories in the East, 25-30 with JG-7. One of the early eastern victories, three Soviet P-40's of 158 IAP in the Lake Ladoga area on 25 February, 1942. An I-153 on 30 July, 1942. A Yak-4 on 8 September, 1942. An Il-2 on 6 November, 1942. Three LaGG-5's and an Il-2 on 15 January, 1943. Two Il-2's on 7 March, 1943. Three LaGG-3's, two La-5's, a P-39, and an Il-2 on 5 July, 1943. On 18 September, 1944, in "White 13", during an attack on a four-engine bomber, he was shot down and seriously wounded. Two B-24's and a B-17 near Halle on 3 February, 1945. A frequent wingman for Walter Nowotny. He achieved 16 victories in the Me 262, including B-24 # 44-50838 piloted by Robt. Mains of the448BG on 4 April, 1945. Only one of the crew survived the deadly R4M missile of the Me 262. His final score is a matter of conjecture, ranging from 97 to 126. He was killed 13 June, 1953 in the crash of a glider at Lüneburg._


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2009)

It's an A-2 .... hope it helps. It was flown by, OFw Josef 'Sepp' Heinzeller


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2009)

Some food for thought Jan, but what I really mean't was pictures, there are a few around of A-8's but R2's? maybe Erich might confirm the existance of some without showing us, maybe?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2009)

Can always hope son.... Otherwise you can always, in one way or another, work your way around the lack of pics, always an interesting discussion! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Can always hope son.... Otherwise you can always, in one way or another, work your way around the lack of pics, always an interesting discussion! 8)



True enough!


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2009)

yes black 13 of 11. Sturm/JG 3 you probably can find a profile done by memeber Falkeeins from our old Sturmgruppen web-site still found in inklings on the cyberspace web.

the pic is somewhere on this site with a tarp over it so you really cannot see the full arms contingent on it. viewed after the 7-7-44 kills over B-24's where the Sturmgruppe of JG 3 slaughter manyUS bombers and this was the first test of a combined Gefechtsverband of JG 3 and JG 300 SturmFw's with high cover of Bf 109G-6's of I./JG 300 involved


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Much obliged Erich!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Found the Eagle Editions decals and the pic in post #40 and #43, I think it was...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok Jan, might have a candidate? Doesnt show enough to be certain but a strong contender for an A-8/R2...

Source : Newly arrived Storming the bombers A chronicle of Jg 4 vol1 Erik Mombeek.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Good man! Another candidate for the builds then! 


Sorry for the slooooow reply young man.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

*A bit more on Karl Hagemann..*

_Shot down in "Black 13" with wounds on 19 December, 1944 by Wispenthal. Despite his wounds, he managed to bail safely. His two known victories, both P-47's on 19 December, 1944, no location given...._




*Edit:* Any idea what the Fw 190 of LT Rudolf "Rudi" Rademacher of 1/Erg/JG-1 (8/44) aka JGr-Nord, might have looked like as in camouflage? His was a, as you can see, a Fw 190A-8 Werk# 350193 and "White 13".


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2009)

190's carried a fairly uniform pattern, the bigger problem would be the style of the "13" used?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2009)

True... But if you have a round style of numbering on one geschwader machine, would it be the same on, in this case the "13", or could it vary from one machine to another?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 7, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> *A bit more on Karl Hagemann..*
> 
> _Shot down in "Black 13" with wounds on 19 December, 1944 by Wispenthal. Despite his wounds, he managed to bail safely. His two known victories, both P-47's on 19 December, 1944, no location given...._
> 
> ...



It doesn't bode well for me that we are searching for almost the same thing. 
I figured if anybody would know about it would be you.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-picture-requests/white-13-a-21040.html


Wheels


----------

